# K Bag by Coil Master



## JB1987 (4/2/16)

Hi guys

I see these are out of stock everywhere, will someone be bringing these in again?


----------



## Gizmo (4/2/16)

We have stock of the clones

http://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-kbag.html


----------



## Power Vapes SA (4/2/16)

We Also have stock, If youre willing to wait until Monday we are having a massive price drop at 10% on all hardware.

The K Bag will cost R 315,00

http://www.powervapessa.co.za/Products/Shop.aspx?type=500105


----------



## JB1987 (4/2/16)

Thanks for the responses guys.

@Power Vapes SA I can't seem to register on your site, keeps giving me an error?


----------



## Lim (4/2/16)

got a UD vapor pocket bag if you interested.


----------



## shabbar (6/2/16)

Lim said:


> got a UD vapor pocket bag if you interested.




price ? and pics ?


----------



## Lim (6/2/16)

it 400 for the vape pocket vape bag

Double Deck 
Handle For Easy Carrying with Removable Shoulder Strap 
Reinforced Front and Back Sides 
Nylon Construction 
Metal Zippers 
Mesh Pouch 
22 Pockets

can find more detail on UD website. it authentic from UD.
http://www.yourcig.com/product/double-deck-vape-pocket.html


----------

